

Lavabit DarkMail kickstarter successfully funded - mercurial
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ladar/lavabits-dark-mail-initiative/posts

======
ciferkey
Well I'm a bit sad as I was a Lababit customer and this was the first time I
heard about it. I'm also happy of course that they succeeded!

------
mercurial
To my total surprise. Considering the complete lack of marketing, updates and
comments on the Kickstarter page, I was certain it was going to fail.

------
salient
Hopefully it will be worth it. I'm looking forward to see what the DarkMail
protocol is about at least.

